# Hank near Pikes Peak



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

I just wanted to share a more recent picture of Hank at Garden of the Gods Park (elevation 6,530 feet above sea level) in Colorado Springs, with Pikes Peak in the background. It was a sunny, but cold day - hence the coat. You can even see his shaved legs - remnants of the IV in place for his neutering a few weeks back.

Just added another picture with him on top of the rock formations.

All the best, 
*'Lo*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cutie he is. It almost looks like a postcard and you just inserted Hank into it. Beautiful shot.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous pic Lo! Hank is such a handsome fellow!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a beautiful backdrop! And Hank is one handsome little fellow. 

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lo, little Hank looks like a top model on the second pic,I can almost smell his masculine cologne :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures! You need to have those sized and framed, they look wonderful!  Hank is a star!

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful picture, adorable pup and I just love his coat!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh wow! Did Hank hike with you up there? How did he do? You at least got an amazing shot of him with his coat as well 

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like great fun!

He's a cutie!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures. He looks very rugged!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful comments. The little guy did really well during the outing. Our house is actually at 7,000 feet so he didn't get too tired - lets just say no RLH that evening. 

Have a great weekend.
*'Lo*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Garden of the Gods is a beautiful place....what a fun place to take a dog to. Hank is certainly a handsome fella!!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Lo, and Hank looks so handsome in his coat


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hank is so adorable. Love his coloring! A great picture, seems like he is really appreciating the natural beauty .


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Too cute.*

Love that face! Beautiful setting too.

eace:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, great photos. Hank is one handsome boy!

Susan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow! that is a great picture, I am putting that on my favorite list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hank looks like a true Coloradan! (hope that's the correct term). He is such a handsome boy and is really growing up, and I love his coloring and coat (both of them). And that's a beautiful backdrop. 
OK, 'Lo, Cal won tonite, _finally_, so now let's beat those Trojans!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful comments. The little guy did really well during the outing. Our house is actually at 7,000 feet so he didn't get too tired - lets just say no RLH that evening.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> *'Lo*


That's a nice size house! DH wants to build one that's 10,000-12. I guess with 7 kids and a dog... that's what we need! lol

I bet Hank had a blast 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of Hank!Thanks for sharing.......


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> That's a nice size house! DH wants to build one that's 10,000-12. I guess with 7 kids and a dog... that's what we need! lol
> 
> I bet Hank had a blast
> 
> Kara


Kara, I think Lo meant that his house is located at 7,000 feet above sea level, not that his house is 7,000 sq. feet. LOL.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of Hank. Beautiful blue sky. Hank is precious.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> Kara, I think Lo meant that his house is located at 7,000 feet above sea level, not that his house is 7,000 sq. feet. LOL.


Lina,
That's right, our house is at 7,000 feet _above sea level_, and is about half that in square footage -- for those of you interested :biggrin1:. My wife and I are currently running our first marathon this coming January at Disney World, so the high altitude training we get daily has proven helpful -- I can only guess this benefits Hank as well. BTW We do have a pretty nice view of the Front Range mountains from this elevation.

Amy,
Oh yeah, *Cal* finally won one!!! Longshore looks likes he's been playing hurt for the past 3 games. We'll see how we do against USC next week. I'm currently in denial about how close we were to actually being number one in the nation.

Again, thanks to all for the great comments.

*'Lo*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aren't I a dingbat! LOL

I should ban myself from posting until after I get atleast 3 cups of java coursing through my veins! whooooops.. heh. That, or I have to listen to my husband's constant ramblings about building a house and sq. footage! 

K.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, 'Lo, Longshore is definitely hampered, but considering that, he played pretty well last night and didn't get sacked, as I recall. It is so frustrating that we have not done better considering all the brilliant talent: Hawkins, Jackson, Forsett, Jordan, Best, Williams, Thompson. It's almost a dream team, and yet somehow the pieces haven't all come together. We have really been questioning some of Tedford's play calls lately. We've been stopped on the goalline too many times, ridiculous . . We'll be analyzing why this happened for years to come. . . But there's still time for some personal redemption against SC & Stanfoo, if not national glory. At least you are young, 'Lo, but us OLD Old Blues are really really feeling cheated. . . .


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awww. that's ok Kara...I do that all the time....my hubs blames it on my blondness.....I really could identify with Jessica Simpson and her tuna/chicken comment! I thought it meant 7,000 sq. ft. too!:jaw: :focus: Hank is a hottie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love those pictures of Hank and the rocks & mountains around him. You took some great pictures, but with that setting and the great subject that Hank is, you couldn't go wrong. Fabulous pictures!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I love those pictures of Hank and the rocks & mountains around him. You took some great pictures, but with that setting and the great subject that Hank is, you couldn't go wrong. Fabulous pictures!


Kimberly,
I'll have to agree. You can *drop* your camera on the trails around here and the picture will turn out like it was taken by Ansel Adams... And Hank was sooo cooperative with the shots, which proved to be a great combination.

BTW we'll be traveling back home to San Francisco for the Holidays (where my parents still live) -- hopefully the fog cooperates and I'll be able to take pictures of Hank from Vista Point and the Golden Gate.

And Amy,
I do hope _*Cal*_ can find some solace in defeating SC and Stanfurd. I agree Tedford has been quite shady in some play calling.

Thanks.
*'Lo*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

'Lo, those are stunning photos!! I just saw Kimberly nominate that 2nd one for the calendar and totally agree it's a great shot! Hank is beautiful and looks so very confident. I'm sure he's thrilled at hiking around the hills with you and your wife. 

Good luck in that marathon!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say that I nominated that for the calendar. Maybe I should have asked you first Lo, but I was struck by the beauty of it all.

And yes, good luck on that marathon. I admire runners for that dedication.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love, love, love gorgeous Hank's picture in his gorgeous coat in a gorgeous setting!


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

What a studmuffin--and you can tell he knows it! Now that's a real Colorado dog. Just gorgeous.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Lo what a wondeful picture of Hank Co. is so wonderful this time of here.I lived in durango for a while and loved it


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to say that I nominated that for the calendar. Maybe I should have asked you first Lo, but I was struck by the beauty of it all.
> 
> And yes, good luck on that marathon. I admire runners for that dedication.


Kimberly,
Thanks for nominating the picture ... but like I said, you can't go wrong with both the surroundings or the puppy. Definitely minimal skill on my part.

havalicious, welcome to the Forum, nice to know Hank has a Havanese "neighbor."

Take care,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

hoto: Great pictures of Hank! Another Coloradoan - yeah!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> I just wanted to share a more recent picture of Hank at Garden of the Gods Park (elevation 6,530 feet above sea level) in Colorado Springs, with Pikes Peak in the background. It was a sunny, but cold day - hence the coat. You can even see his shaved legs - remnants of the IV in place for his neutering a few weeks back.
> 
> Just added another picture with him on top of the rock formations.
> 
> ...


:wave: Hanks dad.... I'm fairly new to the forum and don't remember seeing your Hav...which now I have! Anyway I went looking for more pictures of Hank (as the little bugger is so darn cute!) to see if he is a puppy, as your avatar shows, or older now...

Nice photos!! I ralso really like Hanks coat! :biggrin1:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

That is just GORGEOUS! He's a model! I love GOTG -- my folks live outside of Denver.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Diane and Donna for the wonderful complements. As you can see, I don't post nearly as much as the other members of the forum.  But you can bet that I read the postings at least every other day. Hank BTW was born on the 18th of May '07 -- so he's a little over 7 months old. The picture in my avatar was at 13 weeks old when we first adopted the little one. Again, thanks.

My family and I (including Hank who did wonderful, as usual, on the flight) just returned from a trip to visit family in Southern California, and it's been really, really cold out here in Colorado Springs: - 3 °F below tonight with -19 °F wind chill. Needless to say, Hank definitely enjoys his coat, and misses the wonderful California sun.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

'Lo...

I'm sure we would all love to see more photos of Hank...pleasepleaseplease :hail:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> My family and I (including Hank who did wonderful, as usual, on the flight) just returned from a trip to visit family in Southern California, and it's been really, really cold out here in Colorado Springs: - 3 °F below tonight with -19 °F wind chill. Needless to say, Hank definitely enjoys his coat, and misses the wonderful California sun.
> 
> All the best,
> *'Lo*


See, this is why I like to visit my parents in CO during July when AZ weather is just awful! It is W-A-Y too cold in CO during the winter -- my blood has totally thinned out living here in the desert the last decade+. Havs are from Cuba originally -- I bet they feel the same way -- tee hee hee!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Diane,
I'll try to post newer pictures of the little one sometime later... I just finished giving him his weekly bath - he enjoyed going to Huntington Beach yesterday... but got really dirty during his romp. Like most Havs, he's crashed above the couch after his bath and airline travel today.

Happy New Year to you, and welcome to the forum. 

*'Lo*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

That would be awesome..THANKS!!!

BTW...I used to live in Huntington Beach down near the pier..also in Riverside (which I do not miss one bit!)


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hank is such a little cutie!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a wonderful shot of Hank! Love the scenery in the background too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would also love to see current pictures of Hank!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*More Hank Pix...*

Diane and Linda,
I just posted three pictures of our little one in the Gallery. As you can see, he's changed quite a bit from his 13 week old avatar picture.

All the best,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been keeping an eye out all day for Hank photos ...

I will go look now :whoo::whoo::whoo:

THANKS!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is so cute. Looks like he lighten up a bit, but still has beautiful coloring!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

'Lo~ You've got quite a cutie on your hands! Thanks for the new pix!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Lo, Hank IS a little stud muffin!! Is he going to be an only child? :baby:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread and have to concur with all that has already been said. Hank is as stunning as his surroundings :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hank has lightened quite a bit! He looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hank's Eyes...*

At the request of Diane,
Here's my _feeble_ attempt at putting a band around Hank's bangs. He seems to not mind it as much this time. 

Happy New Year to you all,
*'Lo*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Hank is SUCH a sweetheart! I put Kubrick's bangs up in a knot for the first time ever yesterday and although I thought he looked adorable, my sister and future hubby thought he looked like a girl. So, no bands for Kubrick. 

Though I might go ahead and put one on him after his bath today just to take a picture for you guys.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hank looks like a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina,
Let me just state for the record that I probably won't go to any of his obedience classes with the band on his head. Consider me a crazy puppy guy, but I'll have to draw the line at no top knots for Hank on a regular basis -- I too think he looks a little girly. Who knows, if he does agility, he may actually _need_ that accoutrement.

I'm definitely looking forward to Kubrick's pictures too 

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Lo...

That is such a CUTE picture of Hank!!

I broke down and had my groomer cut bangs on Gabriel..I told her I didn't want the cut to be too severe, and to taper the hair so it would blend.

In the end I was happy with the results, as now I can see his eyes and don't have to battle with the hair bands any more.

Here's a photo..


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW! I don't know what's more beautiful - the scenery or Hank! I think it must be a tie!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I cut Gabes bangs because my husband and grand kids always teased me about Gabriel being a "girly-girl" when I put the band in his hair. The other reason was that I was concerned about his eye site...Now I can see his beautiful eyes and he can see the big wide world un-obstructed..


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I'm just catching up...Hank is a hunk!  What a beauty he is...I love the close up of his face too...I think he looks great with out without his hairband. I'll probably go Diane's route and cut Ollie's bangs if they ever get long enough when he's through scratching all his hair off from allergies! I already cut them a tiny bit just in the middle. You really can't tell I did it, except that now his eyes show!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Shelly,

I wanted to keep most of his long bangs, so the groomer just cut one layer above his eyes that holds the rest of the long layers back (and then tapered it a bit around the sides). 

I'm really liking the eye contact with my dogs..especially when I am working on training them..(they're such CUTE little buggers!)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

'Lo~~love all the new pix of Hank you posted. What a healthy, handsome boy~~he is just gorgeous. Happy 2008!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

'Lo- Hank is such a handsome dog! I love seeing his eyes! Thanks for the recent picture of him.

Diane- You did a great job on Gabe! I have Maddie's bangs trimmed too, as she hates bands or anything else in her hair. It was a constant struggle, plus I was always afraid she'd chew and swallow one of her hair clips. I also love to see the expression in their eyes, as its easier to read their mischievious little minds! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Lina said:


> Oh Hank is SUCH a sweetheart! I put Kubrick's bangs up in a knot for the first time ever yesterday and although I thought he looked adorable, my sister and future hubby thought he looked like a girl. So, no bands for Kubrick.
> 
> Though I might go ahead and put one on him after his bath today just to take a picture for you guys.


Lina...I'd love to see Kubricks eyes!!! Do it for us girly-girls! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I am on it! I just have been incredibly busy the last couple of days. Hopefully I will get it done this weekend.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow..what a handsome guy you have there.

Is this your website?? Looks like the same pic, listed under "our dogs". 
http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/OurHavaneseDogs.html


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, Gabriel's eyes look beautiful! I think that when we have a black dog (or at least black around the eyes), it is much harder to see the eyes. As you said, I also find it important when I'm training Ricky and I totally LOVE his light brown eyes! I can't imagine not being able to see them. I've tried letting the bangs grow, but his hair is so thick, that the topknots looked messy. After I first cut the bangs, I had no regrets at all. :biggrin1: Your Gabriel looks very handsome!

Lo, I'm off to the gallery to check out new pics of Hank. He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Diane, Gabriel's eyes look beautiful! I think that when we have a black dog (or at least black around the eyes), it is much harder to see the eyes. As you said, I also find it important when I'm training Ricky and I totally LOVE his light brown eyes! I can't imagine not being able to see them. I've tried letting the bangs grow, but his hair is so thick, that the topknots looked messy. After I first cut the bangs, I had no regrets at all. :biggrin1: Your Gabriel looks very handsome!
> 
> Lo, I'm off to the gallery to check out new pics of Hank. He is a gorgeous boy!


I feel the same way. About having a black dog. For months, I felt I couldn't even bond with him. Cause I couldn't see his eyes. Once I cut him into a puppy cut, all was well 

Oh, and that pic was definitely your Hank. It's gone now....


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a great picture! How proud he looks!

Suzy


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Giving Away Hank's Coat...*

Hello all,
In the spirit of giving... we've decided to donate Hank's Obtrack coat (size P3) (info here: http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1033&ParentCat=155) to someone in the forum...since he's outgrown it. We would prefer it if it actually went to one of the Havs in the forum that would use it in cold weather rather than merely a clothing accessory. We've already purchased another one for him for this winter. Please PM me if you are interested. I can ship it to you free of charge... as long as you promise to post pix here on the forum 

All the best.
*'Lo and Hank*


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I feel the same way. About having a black dog. For months, I felt I couldn't even bond with him. Cause I couldn't see his eyes. Once I cut him into a puppy cut, all was well
> 
> Oh, and that pic was definitely your Hank. It's gone now....


BTW the picture that was posted on the website is Hank.. we sent the original picture to our breeder and she posted it there. That's his 15 minutes of fame I guess. he's in the center picture with my half marathon medal here: http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/NewOwnerInfo.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*gorgeous!*

How cold was it up there? Did he like it?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, what a nice offer! Too bad I just bought 3 of them a couple weeks ago! The coat is great for the active dog.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are great pics. Hank is a stud!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

He is gorgeous... and, WOW, what a beautiful place to photograph. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Wow, what a nice offer! Too bad I just bought 3 of them a couple weeks ago! The coat is great for the active dog.


Hey Linda,
We thought it would be best to rehome the coat to someone out on this wonderful forum. It's actually the only piece of clothing Hank doesn't mind wearing for an extended period of time. _Please _post pictures of your gang in the jackets - I'm sure they look adorable.

_*'Lo and Hank*_


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice pictures. He looks very GQ!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What brand jacket is Hank wearing? Where did you get it?

Edit: Duhhh nevermind, just saw the post a few above.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> Hey Linda,
> We thought it would be best to rehome the coat to someone out on this wonderful forum. It's actually the only piece of clothing Hank doesn't mind wearing for an extended period of time. _Please _post pictures of your gang in the jackets - I'm sure they look adorable.
> 
> _*'Lo and Hank*_


Ok, you asked for pictures! These were taken with my phone, so the quality isn't the best. Fred looks a bit awkward in his coat, because he hates clothing. I love how these fit!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, they look ADORABLE!!! I love Scudder and Bella in their coats and poor Freddie... I'm sure he will get used to it! I think I might have to get a bigger size for Kubrick, his looks a little smaller on him than yours do on yours. I'll wait until he uses it some more this winter to see how he feels in it, though!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina said:


> Linda, they look ADORABLE!!! I love Scudder and Bella in their coats and poor Freddie... I'm sure he will get used to it! I think I might have to get a bigger size for Kubrick, his looks a little smaller on him than yours do on yours. I'll wait until he uses it some more this winter to see how he feels in it, though!


Thanks Lina,
You can donate his old one, like Lo is doing! We can start a whole forum hand me down thing. I ended up getting Fred and Scudder both the size 2. It fits them nicely, with a little extra room for a sweater underneath if needed.

PS. I think they are on sale now. After I got mine, I saw they marked them down 15%. I called the company and they gave me credit back.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How much do your dogs weigh? I can't decide quite where to measure on Tucker. Where, exactly, IS 'the Base of the neck"? I can measure anywhere from 15 inches up to 17 inches. Is it better to have it a little small or a little big? Does it really matter?

Thanks! These are expensive, and one shot will be all I get for fitting.

Sheri


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Linda,
Thank you so much for posting these awesome pics. Lina, can ya post a picture of the handsome Kubrick? We should email these shots to the company and get some form of kickback. 

I just wanted to tell everyone that I hope to be sending the jacket out to Canada so it is no longer available. Hopefully this can start a trend with regard to our furball's "hand me downs."

Have a great weekend everyone.
*
'Lo and Hank*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Sheri,
I measured from the base of the neck, where it meets the back, to where the tail starts. My boys both measured around 14.5-15 inches. I think if Tucker is on the cusp, it's better to go with the smaller size. I could not decide if I should get a 2 or 3 for fred, but got the 2. It fits perfect. I measured him several times and he kept coming up a different length. I think one time he measured 15.5. My boys are both AROUND 16 lbs. They have very different body types. Fred is much leaner and taller than Scudder. Scudder is short and stocky, but the jacket fits them both around the mid section.

I really feel this jacket is of great quality and will last a lifetime. They can run and chase each other and it stays in place.

If you get one, please post pictures!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Linda. Tucker weighs about 12 pounds, I think, and somewhere between 15-16-ish inches length, so I bet the size 2 would be good for him.

That helps! It may be a bit before I can purchase it, though. When I do, I'll post a picture.

Sheri


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hand me down thread sounds great!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., everyone. I was the lucky one to get Hank's coat! Just rec'd it yesterday thanks to 'Lo. 

Here are some pics of Sammy with the coat. I had thought that size 3 would have fit Ricky, but it just fits Sammy. The neck opening is snug on Sammy and he moves much better when I don't attach the neck opening. I do love the coat. A lot!! Maybe I'm not attaching it correctly? The size 3 that I have is quite small. It measures 12" along the back and is snug on the body with a small neck opening. Great for a tiny Hav or a puppy.

Sheri, you will need at least one size bigger, if not two for Tucker. never mind..... see post below. 

Enjoy the pics.......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just rechecked the Obrack site and their sizing chart..... http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1033&ParentCat=155

It says a size 3 is 15 1/2"-16" in length, but Hank's old coat, a size 3, only measures 12".... I just realized that Hank's coat is a size* P3 *!!! Not regular 3.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Marj!!! Sammy looks awesome in his new coat!


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

*wow...*

Hank looks like a photo from a dog magazine. Im wondering if you carried him quite a bit that day


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, Sammy looks so rugged!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sammy looks very good in his new coat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, thanks for the info, it sure helps! Sammy looks great in his coat! It looks so durable. I wish it had legs, though, because Tucker gets so much stuff stuck in his hair. Tiny stuff like these little velcro stickers. I don't need a coat for the cold so much as I need a coat-shield!

Sheri


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much to Lo and Marj for passing the coat along. Sadly for Marj, the coat was a bit too small for Sammy. Lucky for me, it seems to work well on Dugan. It arrived today and I just put it on him. It is a little big, but it will work and he will grow into it more as the winter goes on. If he grows too big for it, I will continue to pass it along. It is a great coat and I am really looking forward to getting Dugan out in it. He hates the cold and loves wearing coats. He is opposite of Brady who runs away when I take the coat out for him. Here are a few pictures I just took.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Dugan looks adorable in the coat!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Marj, thanks for the info, it sure helps! Sammy looks great in his coat! It looks so durable. I wish it had legs, though, because Tucker gets so much stuff stuck in his hair. Tiny stuff like these little velcro stickers. I don't need a coat for the cold so much as I need a coat-shield!
> 
> Sheri


Sheri..

DON'T LAUGH..but there is such a coat! I bought this for Sophie (who has since grown out of it) to keep the fall leaves and debree off her legs and coat. It is very light weight lycra )has velcro closures around the ankles) and works wonderful for trips in the woods and beach. Problem is is that she grew out of it. Even though it is spendy, I am thinking about getting Gabriel and Sophie a new one for next fall. (we recently took them into Portland and it was a headache getting all of the stuff out of their hair!)

P.S. If anyone has a 10 lb Hav I will mail this coat to them for free
Just send me a PM :biggrin1:

Here is a photo and the Web site:









http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=96


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: Karen, Dugan looks great in that coat!! I'm so happy you'll be able to put it to good use. Great pictures!! 

Diane, that is one flashy suit! lol It's very nice of you to send it to anyone else that might need it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lo01 said:


> I just wanted to share a more recent picture of Hank at Garden of the Gods Park (elevation 6,530 feet above sea level) in Colorado Springs, with Pikes Peak in the background. It was a sunny, but cold day - hence the coat. You can even see his shaved legs - remnants of the IV in place for his neutering a few weeks back.
> 
> Just added another picture with him on top of the rock formations.
> 
> ...


Wowzers, you were really up high!! Nice pictures, adorable dog!
Why do they shave a leg when an IV can be run without it!!!!???? One of my dogs just had a blood draw from the neck for Dr. Center's study and the vet went through all that fur for the draw. I don't know how we got in the study. She said it was because the dog has normal bile acids. <shrug>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Sheri..
> 
> DON'T LAUGH..but there is such a coat! I bought this for Sophie (who has since grown out of it) to keep the fall leaves and debree off her legs and coat. It is very light weight lycra )has velcro closures around the ankles) and works wonderful for trips in the woods and beach. Problem is is that she grew out of it. Even though it is spendy, I am thinking about getting Gabriel and Sophie a new one for next fall. (we recently took them into Portland and it was a headache getting all of the stuff out of their hair!)
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I had something like that right now. Bandit is in heat and between that and a diaper over it, that could solve my problem keeping the dogs apart. Where did you get it and do they ship overnight?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, that is a flashy coat! It does look like it would work pretty well--but, it is expensive...I'll keep the link in my favorites.

Thanks for posting that!

Sheri


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh I wish I had something like that right now. Bandit is in heat and between that and a diaper over it, that could solve my problem keeping the dogs apart. Where did you get it and do they ship overnight?


Jan..click on the link I posted. You could probably call them..:biggrin1:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Thanks so much to Lo and Marj for passing the coat along. Sadly for Marj, the coat was a bit too small for Sammy. Lucky for me, it seems to work well on Dugan. It arrived today and I just put it on him. It is a little big, but it will work and he will grow into it more as the winter goes on. If he grows too big for it, I will continue to pass it along. It is a great coat and I am really looking forward to getting Dugan out in it. He hates the cold and loves wearing coats. He is opposite of Brady who runs away when I take the coat out for him. Here are a few pictures I just took.


Karen,
I'm so glad the coat fits well on Dugan, he is soooo handsome. Marj, I'll keep you in mind if Hank ever outgrows anything else 

Happy Thanksgiving,
*'Lo and Hank*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Jan..click on the link I posted. You could probably call them..:biggrin1:


Oops I didn't see the link, thanks! With a holiday I don't think I can get it overnight but seeing the picture on the website gave me an idea. I'm headed to the baby section of a store to look at clothing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just wanted to place this sale in this thread too  I am not sure if it is a good price but Clean Run has the coat on sale- 15% off when you place it in the cart and they do have free shipping on purchases over $100 for the next week.

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1033&ParentPage=sale


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, 'Lo, it was fun to follow this loooong thread with Hank. And another Cal season has gone by. . . . not a bad season, and we went to most of the games, including, unfortunately, the Arizona bloodbath in Tucson. The Big Game was absolutely AMAZING. So much fun!! Now hoping for a better bowl than the Emerald Bowl, the team is so underwhelmed at the prospect.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow that coat looks like an old couch a friend used to own...


----------

